# Red Sea collision ?



## Geoff of Hull (Jun 25, 2007)

The offshore unit I am on was in the Red Sea 2-3 days ago and we passed 2 vessels which had just had a nasty fight in the middle of the night one a super tanker with her bow hanging off and another MSC container vessel which lost a couple of containers causing a danger to vessels in the area.
I have taken pictures of the tanker and will publish on the site when I get home from this trip to Indian gas fields.
Anything in the news back at home..
Also the next night we learned on a Filipino site that a tanker had been hijacked by Somali gunmen and were held to ransom for a million $ this also was within 50 miles of us ..Any news also would be welcome


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Geof,

The tanker is quoted as being the Samco Europe which is on charter to Total oil. It states that the collision in the Gulf of Aden on Saturday caused damage to her bow but no damage to her tanks. The container ship is not named - just says container ship. The pars for this vessel are as follows.
Built 2007 By Hyundai Samho - Yard No274.
Marshall Island flag.
International crew so it read - Most Asian/Far East.
160,882 tons - 317,713 dwt - Big one.
LOA 333m x B60m.
Single screw diesel - 16 knots.

The story around the Tanker off Somalia - Named Golden Nori. 24 crew. It is a long story so it would be best if you look at the www.telegraph.co.uk which has the full account. Appears that she has US Navy vessels with her and they have already sunk two pirate craft but they have her cornered as it were near the coast and the warships are unsure of how to proceed as she is basically being used as a shield. Her pars are.

Built 1997 by Fukuoka Zosen Fukuoka - Yard No1196.
Panamanian Flag.
6253 tons - 11,677 Dwt.
Loa 117m x B20m.
Single screw diesel - 13 kts.

Hope that is of some help
Regards
Hawkey01


----------



## Geoff of Hull (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Hawkeye..certainly was a MSC container boat same as the cornwall incident vessels company.Can't wait to see the photo when I get it blown up..
As for the Somalian incident we were on full alert for 3 days mostly security and regular drills and plenty of lookouts etc,
Fortunately out of the danger area now..and our eta Madras is 18th december..Thanks again Geoff


----------



## charollais (Dec 13, 2007)

*interested by photos*

hye geof,
I am very interseted by the pictures of those two ships after "the kiss". Could could you publish them on the site as soon as possible
thanks
jtc


----------



## Geoff of Hull (Jun 25, 2007)

*Sorry for the delay*

This is not a good photo as it was taken by my mobile..you can just make out the damage to the starboard bow..Geoff


----------



## UmbornePirate (Feb 3, 2007)

*Maybe not the Golden Nori*



hawkey01 said:


> Geof,
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


Geoff of Hull and Hawkey01

If there is a tanker being held off Somalia as Geoff suggests I don't think it is the Golden Nori which was released some time ago. A reasonable story of her release is *here* and there are other similar reports on the web.

Safe sailing Geoff

Pirate


----------

